# Some questions about anarcho-primitivism



## spoils of victory (Jan 31, 2012)

Im really starting to lean more towards the primitivist ideology than anything else, but I dont feel I have a full understanding of how we could go back to a more primitive lifestyle with such a large population. Also, I've heard many primitivists mention cultures in the past that have lived the lifestyle and existed without hierarchy in generally peaceful communities. Ive been looking around and havent been able to find any good examples of this. Any suggestions?


----------



## bicycle (Feb 3, 2012)

If people mention things without writing footnotes with sources then nevermind what they say.
What makes you think that a large population would ever go back to a more simple lifestyle.
The majority of the people would never want that. You would force something upon people that they would hate more then our current situation.
I am tending also partly more to primitivism, but with use of modern day technology integrated.
This is possible on an individual level.
You should not worry about how and what about the population.
If you feel that a certain way of leading your life is right, then do it.
You dont need anybody to tell you about it.
Just never forget, everything is hard work.
You could start with getting a piece of land somehow and grow your own food fr example.
Then you could see if you make it or not.


----------



## uncivilize (Feb 3, 2012)

cloudsreflectthesun said:


> If people mention things without writing footnotes with sources then nevermind what they say.



That makes for some shitty conversation. I'd say the majority of valid information shared between people doesn't follow this guideline. How about, verify something someone says to you, or, take it with a grain of salt? Seems more realistic.

"Primitivism" is kind of annoying, I can understand and agree with the sentiment, but there is usually an overly romanticized idealism that seems to accompany that philosophy.

There's a problem with using the word primitive within the context of our dominant culture, as it tends to carry a negative connotation of simplicity to the point of stupidity. I am still sometimes fond of using that word, but in the sense of fundamental, primary.

It isn't about "going back" to a "simpler" way of life, it's about living reasonably within the limitations of an ecosystem. Fuck, I'll probably come back and answer your questions when I haven't been drinking, and can organize my thoughts better.


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 4, 2012)

uncivilize said:


> That makes for some shitty conversation. I'd say the majority of valid information shared between people doesn't follow this guideline. How about, verify something someone says to you, or, take it with a grain of salt? Seems more realistic.


while a spoken conversation can't be made into mla format, it's certainly not beyond reason that when a person makes certain claims that they provide a source that can easily be used by others who are party to the conversation to do said verifying. it's a lot easier to confirm or refute information when you know exactly where it's coming from, at the very least.


----------



## scatwomb (Feb 4, 2012)

Read the first chapter of Marshall Sahlin's Stone Age Economics.

We can't get "back to a primitive lifestyle with such a huge population." But, you can. You and a small group of people definitely can. 

And, arguably, a large population may have to start having a primitive lifestyle, depending on what the future holds


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Feb 4, 2012)

an EMP bomb detonated at an altitude of 300 miles, launched from the border of kansas and nebraska, would wipe out all electronics in the U.S. , also parts of canada and mexico, it would bring us back to the stone age.


----------

